# 1921 Iver Johnson Bicycle Engine Carburator And Gas Tank



## kdoran999 (Jul 9, 2016)

I just found a 1921 iver johnson bicycle engine carburator and gas tank and was wondering what these might be worth? I am totally new to the bicycle world. 

I will post pix as soon as I can.

Any Information would be helpful,

Thank you,

Ken D


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd say it's big bucks and can't wait to see a photo


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2016)

Iver Johnson produced motorcycles and if that's what you found it could be worth a fortune. Does it look anything like this?


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 9, 2016)

Is it marked Iver Johnson or just Johnson?


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm betting that it's one of these.


----------



## kdoran999 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!  Its not the motorcycle engine, its the bicycle pic i think.  I don't know where it would be marked?  Downloading pix now, will upload in a few.


----------



## kdoran999 (Jul 9, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Is it marked Iver Johnson or just Johnson?



where is the mark located?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh yeah its probably "just" a Johnson Motor Wheel.


----------



## kdoran999 (Jul 9, 2016)

Here are all the pix.  the 1st is the actual bike the motor was on, then the 1943 registration.  The man I bought it from said this was his dads bike, and he sold the bike in the 1950's, but kept the engine.  Hope you all can tell me all I might need to know to come up with an estimate of the value.  I did not find any marks or serial #, but the engine does have a layer of dried grease, maybe covering it, but I don't know where on the engine to look.  
Thanks again for everyones help, I really appreciate it!
Ken


----------



## kdoran999 (Jul 9, 2016)

1943 registration says the motors serial # is 13917.  Would that # be correct?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 9, 2016)

Very neat! Good luck with it!


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

You are missing a lot of parts... I'd go back to where you got it and ask if there is anything else. You realy need all the parts  for it to be worth while.


----------



## jkent (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd be interested if it's for sale.
sending you a PM
JKent


----------



## geosbike (Jul 10, 2016)

kdoran999 said:


> I just found a 1921 iver johnson bicycle engine carburator and gas tank and was wondering what these might be worth? I am totally new to the bicycle world.
> 
> I will post pix as soon as I can.
> 
> ...



t can help with some parts and info


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 16, 2016)

looks like a washing machine motor


----------



## kdoran999 (Jul 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> You are missing a lot of parts... I'd go back to where you got it and ask if there is anything else. You realy need all the parts  for it to be worth while.



I did ask, but this was all that he had.  thx


----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2016)

kdoran999 said:


> I did ask, but this was all that he had.  thx




It's good you asked. It would have been great to find more of the parts.


----------



## kdoran999 (Oct 10, 2016)

I just listed the Johnson Wheel Motor & Gas Tank on Ebay.  Here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/172370683115?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2016)

well, this makes 18 known engines that I've recorded.


----------



## StigDenmark (Jan 20, 2021)

kdoran999 said:


> Here are all the pix.  the 1st is the actual bike the motor was on, then the 1943 registration.  The man I bought it from said this was his dads bike, and he sold the bike in the 1950's, but kept the engine.  Hope you all can tell me all I might need to know to come up with an estimate of the value.  I did not find any marks or serial #, but the engine does have a layer of dried grease, maybe covering it, but I don't know where on the engine to look.
> Thanks again for everyones help, I really appreciate it!
> Ken
> 
> ...



Still have it?


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Feb 13, 2021)

StigDenmark said:


> Still have it?





kdoran999 said:


> I just found a 1921 iver johnson bicycle engine carburator and gas tank and was wondering what these might be worth? I am totally new to the bicycle world.
> 
> I will post pix as soon as I can.
> 
> ...



I will buy all of what you have shown for the JOHNSON MOTOR WHEEL. you can call me at 320-455-92064. Yes your missing a lot of parts. starting with the two engine supports  to the rear axcel, two seat post brackets. crank shaft output shaft sprocket chain gurad,control levers , rear spider & sprocket with compression springs,chain, Axcel cap for engine shut off  ground ,  Fence guard top & bottom, tea cup headlight, one  gas tank bracket & rear rim clips spider sprocket springs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2021)

It was listed and sold on eBay 5 years ago.



kdoran999 said:


> I just listed the Johnson Wheel Motor & Gas Tank on Ebay.  Here is the link:
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172370683115


----------

